

TIOBE Index for March 2015: All time high for F# at position 11 - tpetricek
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html

======
tpetricek
Not that anyone should take the TIOBE ranking seriously - as discussed in
other thread, the methodology is not reliable (and the fluctuation is
suspicious too) - but it's interesting to see F# high on the list.

